# تعاريف الصحة و السلامة في بيئة العمل



## فرقد ش ن ج (15 فبراير 2010)

*الصحة و السلامة في بيئة العمل*​*تعاريف :*

*1.الصحة** : *
* عرفت منظمة الصحة العالمية **–** في دستورها **–** الصحة بأنها حالة من الرفاهة البدنية و النفسية و الاجتماعية التامة** physical , mental and social well- being ** و ليس فقط الخلو من المرض أو العجز.*

*2.الصحة المهنية :*
* عرفت لجنة الصحة المهنية المشتركة من منظمة العمل الدولية و منظمة الصحة العالمية في اجتماعها الأول سنة 1950 " الصحة المهنية بأنها الفرع من فروع الصحة الذي يهدف إلي الارتقاء بصحة العاملين في جميع المهن و الاحتفاظ بها في أعلى درجات الرفاهة البدنية والنفسية والاجتماعية ، و منع الانحرافات الصحية التى قد تتسبب للعاملين من ظروف العمل ، وكذلك وقاية العاملين من كافة المخاطر الصحية في أماكن العمل ، ووضع العامل **–** و الاحتفاظ به **–** في بيئة عمل ملائمة لإمكاناته الفسيولوجية و النفسية. و يتلخص ذلك في تكييف العمل لكي يلائم العامل و تكييف كل عامل مع عمله " .*
​ 
*3-  البيئة هي الحيز الذى يعيش فيه الإنسان و يمارس نشاطه . و في هذا الحيز توجد :*
*ا- مجموعات من الكائنات الحية النباتية و الحيوانية ذات أحجام مختلفة بعضها ضخم وبعضها ميكروسكوبي.*
*ب- مجموعات من المواد السائلة كالماء و الغازية كالهواء و الصلبة كالأرض و الصخور.ج ج- مجموعات من الظروف و القوى المحملة بالطاقة كضوء الشمس و عصف الرياح *
* و جريان المياه و موج البحر.*
*د- مجموعات من التفاعلات الفيزيقية و الكيميائية و الحيوية تربط بين مكونات المجموعات الثلاث السابقة في أواصر مفطورة على التوازن تعرف باسم الأنظمة البيئية أو المنظومات البيئية **Ecosystems**.*
*و البيئة في إطارها الأوسع هي المحيط الحيوي. و هو إطار الحياة على كوكب الأرض. *
*و يتألف من الطبقات السفلي من الغلاف الجوى (الهواء) و الطبقات السطحية من الأرض (اليابسة) و الطبقات السطحية من الكتلة المائية. و توجد الحياة الفطرية في هذا الحيز*
* المحدود. *
*و قد عرف القانون المصري البيئة بأنها " المحيط الحيوي الذي يشمل الكائنات الحية و ما يحويه من مواد و ما يحيط بها من هواء و ماء و تربة، و ما يقيمه الإنسان من *
*منشآت ".*

* و تنقسم البيئة التى يعيش فيها الإنسان إلي :*
** البيئة الخارجية أو البيئة العامة**: Ambient Environment, Out-door Environment ** و هي البيئة التى يعيش فيها البشر كافة ويتنقلون كيفما شاءوا بين الأماكن المفتوحة.*
** البيئة الداخلية **Indoor Environment ** : وهى البيئة داخل الأماكن المغلقة مثل بيئة العمل و بيئة المسكن و بيئة المدرسة وأماكن اللهو المغلقة وغير ذلك من الأماكن المغلقة. و تبعا لأنواع الأنشطة التى تمارس داخل هذه الأمكنة فإنه يمكن التعرف على بيئات داخلية متعددة ، من أهمها بيئة العمل.*

* على أنه يجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار عند الحديث عن بيئة العمل أنه ليس كل أنواع العمل تمارس داخل أماكن مغلقة. و أنه وإن كان عمال المصانع و الورش يمارسون أعمالهم داخل المباني و كذلك يمارس عمال المناجم أعمالهم داخل أنفاق المناجم إلا أن بيئة العمل في المهن الزراعية **–** في معظمها **–** أماكن مفتوحة ، و كذلك الحال بالنسبة لمهن أخرى كثيرة مثل شرطة المرور و العاملون في النقل العام و البحارة و الباعة الجائلون ، و هؤلاء يتأثرون **–** بالإضافة إلي المخاطر النوعية لأعمالهم **–** بكل ما يتأثر به غيرهم في البيئة الخارجية. و تعتبر في هذه الحالات مخاطر البيئة الخارجية من المخاطر النوعية لهذه الأعمال.*

*4.العامل** : *
* عرف قانون العمل العامل بأنه " كل شخص طبيعي يعمل لقاء أجر لدى صاحب عمل و تحت إدارته أو إشرافه".*
* على أن هذا التعريف " القانوني " لا يغطى جميع العاملين، فهناك من العاملين من يعملون لحسابهم في الأعمال الحرة، و هناك الأحداث الذين يعملون لدى ذويهم ولا يتقاضون أجورا محددة ،و قد يعتبر البعض ربة البيت من العاملين. كل هؤلاء يتعرضون لظروف عمل ولبعض المخاطر الخاصة بالأعمال التى يمارسونها.*
*و بنظرة أعم فإن طلبة المدارس **–** ولاسيما المدارس الصناعية والزراعية **–** يتعرضون لبعض المخاطر في أماكن الدراسة **…** التى تعتبر من أماكن العمل.*

*5 **.الأمراض المهنية و إصابات العمل** :*
* المرض المهني هو المرض الذي يصيب العامل نتيجة تعرضه بحكم عمله لبعض العوامل الضارة التى تعتبر جزءا من طبيعة العمل.*
*و بعض تلك العوامل الضارة لا توجد **–** في أغلب الأحيان **–** إلا في بيئة العمل ومن ثم فان الأمراض التى تنشا عنها لا توجد إلا بين العاملين المعرضين. مثال ذلك مرض تحجر الرئتين (السليكوزس) الذي يصيب عمال المناجم.*
* على أن هناك بعض الأمراض التى تصيب بعض العاملين في مهن معينة ولكنها كذلك يمكن أن تصيب الأفراد من غير العاملين في تلك المهن. و مثال ذلك التدرن الرئوي الذي يعتبر مرضا مهنيا عندما يصيب العاملين في مستشفيات الدرن أو في معامل التحاليل الطبية و يعتبر مرضا عاديا في غير تلك الحالات. كما أن بعض الأمراض المعدية الأخرى مثل الحمى المالطية ( البروسلوزس) في عمال تربية الحيوان و التهاب الكبد الفيروسي بي و سى **B &C** في الأطباء الجراحين تعتبر أمراضا مهنية في تلك المهن و أمراضا عادية في عامة الناس.*
* و لا بد من وضوح العلاقة بين العامل المسبب و بين المرض حتى يمكن اعتبار المرض مهنيا ، و على ذلك فان إصابة أحد العاملين بأي من الأمراض الشائعة أثناء فترة عمله في مكان ما لا تعتبر مرضا مهنيا ما لم تكن هناك علاقة سببية مباشرة واضحة بين المرض و ظروف العمل.*

* و قد عرف القانون المصري إصابة العمل بأنها " الإصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المبينة بالجدول رقم 1 المرافق لقانون التأمين الاجتماعي رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ، أو الإصابة نتيجة حادث وقع أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه ، و تعتبر الإصابة الناتجة عن الإجهاد أو الإرهاق من العمل إصابة عمل متى توفرت فيها الشروط و القواعد التى يصدر بها قرار من وزير التأمينات بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة.*
* ويعتبر في حكم إصابة العمل كل حادث يقع أثناء ذهاب العامل المؤمن عليه لمباشرة عمله أو عودته منه بشرط أن يكون الذهاب أو الإياب دون توقف أو تخلف أو انحراف عن الطريق الطبيعي( إصابة الطريق) ".*

* و يلاحظ أن الجدول رقم 1 المشار إليه يشمل على وجه التحديد على 35 مجموعة من الأمراض المهنية وهى **–** بالطبع - ليست شاملة لكل الأمراض المهنية المعروفة ، أو التى قد تصيب العاملين في مصر.*

*6. الأمراض التى لها علاقة بالعمل :*
* تساهم بيئة العمل - إلي جانب عوامل خطورة أخرى - في إحداث بعض الأمراض التى لها مسببات متعددة قد تكون **–** أو لا تكون **–** العوامل المهنية من بينها. لذلك فإنها كثيرا ما تصيب عامة الناس ولكنها عندما تصيب العاملين تحت ظروف معينة فان العوامل المهنية قد تساهم **–** بدرجات متفاوتة _ مع العوامل الأخرى في إحداث المرض. وتسمى هذه الأمراض المتعددة الأسباب " الأمراض التى لها علاقة بالعمل ".*
* و من أمثلة هذه الأمراض ضغط الدم المرتفع، و قرحة المعدة و الإثنى عشر، و البول السكري ، و أمراض الجهاز الحركي و أمراض السدة الرئوية* *المزمنة ** Chronic obstructive pulmonary diseases ** ، و بعض الاضطرابات السلوكية و بعض الاضطرابات البدنية النفسية **Psychosomatic Disorders **.*

*7. الأمراض غير المهنية التى تزداد سوءا نتيجة التعرض لظروف عمل معينة :*
* من المعروف أن بعض الأمراض غير المهنية الشائعة **–** مثل مرض الربو الشعبي **–** تزداد سوءا عند التعرض في جو العمل لكثير من أنواع الغبار ، كما تزداد شدة أمراض الكبد غير المهنية عند العاملين المعرضين لبعض المذيبات العضوية.*

*و بالإضافة إلي ذلك فان بعض الأمراض المهنية تزيد من احتمال إصابة العامل المصاب ببعض الأمراض الأخرى، مثال ذلك أن مرض التحجر الرئوي يزيد من احتمال الإصابة بالدرن الرئوي. *
*و كذلك فان بعض العوامل المتعلقة بالعامل نفسه ، مثل الصفات الوراثية و الحالة الغذائية والإصابة بالطفيليات ، تزيد من قابلية العامل للإصابة ببعض الأمراض المهنية، فمن المعروف أن بعض العاملين المعرضين للمخاطر المهنية لديهم استعداد شخصي أكثر من غيرهم للإصابة بالصمم المهني عند التعرض للضوضاء و للإصابة بمرض التحجر الرئوي عند التعرض لغبار السليكا (الرمل).*

*8. حوادث و إصابات العمل :*
* يمكن تعريف الحادث بأنه حدث غير متوقع غير مخطط قد تنتج عنه خسائر أو إصابات *
* و قد عرفت منظمة العمل الدولية إصابة العمل بأنها " الإصابة التى تحدث نتيجة حادث يقع في مكان العمل و ينتج عنه الوفاة أو الإصابة الشخصية أو المرض الحاد ".*
*على أنه تجدر الإشارة إلي أن تعريف إصابة العمل كما ورد في التشريع المصري يختلف عن التعريف المذكور إذ أنه **–** لأسباب تتعلق بتعويض العامل المصاب **–** يشمل حالات أعم مثل إصابة الطريق أو الإصابات التى تحدث بسبب العمل و لكنها تقع خارج مكان العمل.*

*9. الإجهاد ** Fatigue* *:*
* من الصعب ذكر تعريف محدد للإجهاد. وقد كانت هناك عدة تعريفات نذكر منها ما يلي: :*
*أ- " الإجهاد هو كل التغييرات التى يمكن ملاحظتها في أداء العمل و التى ترجع إلي الاستمرار في أداء هذا العمل لفترة طويلة تحت الظروف العادية ، والتى ينتج عنها - في الحال أو بعد فترة **–** تدهور في أداء العمل أو مظاهر غير مرغوب فيها في هذا الأداء ".*
*ب- " الإجهاد هو حالة من الشعور بالتعب أو الملل **Weariness ** البدني و/أو الذهني الذي يؤثر سلبا على قدرة الإنسان على أداء العمل، و هذا الشعور إما أن يكون لسبب حقيقي أو أن يتخيله الإنسان".*
*ج- في حالة أداء عمل عضلي فانه يمكن التعبير عن الإجهاد و قياس درجته عن طريق التعبير عن مدى التغيرات الفسيولوجية التى تحدث نتيجة العمل ، مثل زيادة سرعة النبض وحجم هواء التنفس و التغيرات في ضغط الدم و مستوى حامض اللبنيك في الدم و ما إلي ذلك".*
*ويلاحظ أن الإجهاد يمكن أن يصيب بعض أجهزة الجسم دون الأخرى و دون أن يؤثر على كل أجهزة الجسم. مثال ذلك إجهاد العينين أو الإجهاد الذهني أو إجهاد مجموعة من العضلات التى تمارس عملا عضليا محدودا مثل إجهاد أحد الذراعين.*

*10. تعزيز الصحة ** Health Promotion** :*
* عرف تعزيز الصحة بأنه " تمكين الأفراد من زيادة تحكمهم في ، و قدرتهم على، تحسين حالتهم الصحية. و لكي يصل الفرد ، أو المجموعة ، إلي حالة من الرفاهة البدنية و النفسية و الاجتماعية الكاملة لابد أن يكون قادرا على التعرف على تطلعاته و تحقيقها ، و أن يلبى احتياجاته ، أو يغير **–** إلي الأحسن **–** البيئة التى يعيش فيها، أو أن تكون لديه القدرة على تحملها. لذا كان تعزيز الصحة ، ليس فقط مسئولية القطاع الصحي ولكنه يمتد وراء تغيير أنماط الحياة إلي تحقيق رفاهية الفرد " .*


* التفاعل بين العامل و بيئة العمل *

* يمثل العامل اللبنة الأولى في طريق التنمية الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية ، و هو أهم أضلاع مثلث الإنتاج الذي يتكون من العامل ، و العمل و معداته ، و بيئة العمل.*
* وعندما يكون العمل مناسبا لقدرات العامل و أهدافه و حدود إمكاناته، و تكون مخاطر العمل و بيئته تحت السيطرة الكاملة ، فان العمل غالبا ما يلعب دورا إيجابيا في تأمين الصحة البدنية و النفسية للعامل و تنمية قدراته البدنية و يكون الوصول إلي الأهداف المنشودة للعمل مصدرا هاما للرضا و احترام الذات.*
* ولكن في بعض الأحيان تكون أدوات العمل و بيئة العمل مصدرا للعديد من المخاطر ، منها الفيزيائية والكيميائية و الميكانيكية و البيولوجية و النفسية و الاجتماعية، و التى - عندما تتجاوز الحدود الآمنة - تكون مصدرا هاما لتأثيرات سلبية على الحالة الصحية للعامل بدنيا ونفسيا و تكون سببا في الإصابة بالأمراض المهنية و إصابات العمل، أو قد تساهم ، مع غيرها من العوامل من داخل أو خارج العمل ، في الإصابة بالأمراض التى لها علاقة بالعمل ، أو قد تزيد من شدة بعض الأمراض الأخرى التى ليست لها علاقة سببية بالعمل.*
*و في مكان العمل يلتقي العاملون ببعضهم و يكون هذا الملتقى المحدود في بيئة العمل فرصة لانتقال بعض الأمراض السارية التى ليس لها علاقة بالعمل أو بيئة العمل، من المريض إلي السليم.*
* و جدير بالذكر أن تصميم العمل و مكان العمل و الآلات و معدات العمل لكي تناسب قدرات العامل و إمكاناته من العوامل الهامة في زيادة الإنتاج كما وكيفا. و هي **–** وإن كان تجاهلها قد لا يؤدى بطريق مباشر إلي زيادة معدلات حدوث الأمراض المهنية **–** إلا أنه بكل تأكيد يزيد من معدلات حدوث الإجهاد و الحوادث و إصابات العمل.*


* العوامل البيئية التى قد تؤثر على صحة الإنسان العامل .*


*حوادث العمل : عوامل نفسية و اجتماعية :*

* الآلات و المعدات . الحرائق الضغط العصبي. العمل في ورديات*
* و الانفجار. وسائل نقل الحركة . الأجر . العلاقات الإنسانية . الدعم*
* طبيعة المبنى . نظافة المكان**……** الاجتماعي و الأسرى **……*





* عوامل فيزيائية : عوامل بيولوجية :*

* الحرارة و الرطوبة و البرودة الفيروسات . البكتريا *
* ضعف الإضاءة . الكهرباء الطفيليات*
* الإشعاعات . الضوضاء . *
* الاهتزاز . تغيرات الضغط *
* الجوى .*


* مواد كيميائية :*

* معادن سامة . غازات و أبخرة . أتربة*
* مذيبات . مبيدات*


*و هناك من الصفات الشخصية للعاملين ما يجعل تأثرهم بالمخاطر المهنية مختلفا. و من أمثلة هذه الصفات السن و الجنس و الحالة الغذائية و الحالة الصحية و نوع الشخصية وكذلك العوامل الوراثية.*


* الصفات الشخصية التى تحدد قابلية الإنسان للتأثر بالعوامل*
* البيئية المختلفة .*


*الجنس عوامل وراثية*



* السن الحالة الغذائية*



* الحالة الصحية المرض*



* نوع الشخصية*


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (15 فبراير 2010)

العوامل و المخاطر المهنية المؤثرة على صحة العاملين


* في كثير من أماكن العمل لا يتعرض العاملون لأية مخاطر قد تؤثر على صحة الفرد أو على قدرته على أداء العمل بكفاءة. و لكن في مواقع أخرى توجد في أماكن العمل مخاطر مختلفة تختلف حسب طبيعة النشاط المهني ، تؤثر على الحالة الصحية للعاملين و تؤثر بالتالي على كفاءة الإنتاج، و تتسبب في الإصابة بالأمراض وتزيد من معدلات الحوادث و إصابات العمل.*

* و لأن المخاطر المهنية تكون **–** في معظم الأحيان **–** معروفة سلفا فانه من الممكن **–** بل من الضروري **–** العمل على التحكم فيها و التقليل من أخطارها على صحة العاملين.*


* وتنقسم العوامل المهنية المؤثرة على العاملين في بيئة العمل الى عدة مجموعات :*

*· **العوامل و المخاطر الفيزيائية*
*· **المخاطر الكيميائية*
*· **المخاطر البيولوجية*
*· **المخاطر الميكانيكية و حوادث و إصابات العمل*
*· **العوامل النفسية و الاجتماعية .*















*  منظومة خدمات الصحة و السلامة المهنية *

* أولا: برامج الصحة و السلامة في مكان العمل *

* لتحقيق الصحة و السلامة في بيئة العمل في مواجهة المخاطر المهنية و غير المهنية التى يتعرض لها العاملون ، كان من الضروري وضع برامج محددة للوصول إلى هذا *
*الهدف . و لقد نشأ نشاط الصحة و السلامة المهنية مواكبا لتطور الصناعة في الدول المتقدمة صناعيا . و قد ظهر أول قانون لحماية العاملين في إنجلترا سنة 1802 . وفى سنة 1830 أنشئت أول هيئة للتفتيش على المصانع ، ثم ظهرت تشريعات الصحة و السلامة المهنية سنة 1840 في سويسرا و الدانمارك ، و في سنة 1877 في الولايات المتحدة . و تلا ذلك سن قوانين مشابهة في كثير من الدول الأخرى.*
* أما في مصر فقد صدر **–** لأول مرة **–** القانون رقم 64 لسنة 1936 للتأمين ضد إصابات العمل، و كان على العامل أن يثبت خطأ صاحب العمل حتى يكون له حق التعويض عن الإصابة ، الأمر الذي كان من الصعوبة بمكان . وفى سنة 1942 صدر القانون رقم 86 بشأن التأمين الإجباري ضد إصابات العمل لضمان حقوق العاملين ، و تولت شركات التأمين هذه المهمة حتى سنة 1955 حيث أنشئت مؤسسة التأمين و الادخار ، التى تحولت بعد ذلك إلى الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية.*
* و تطور تأمين إصابات العمل من خلال تعديلات عديدة ، فأضيفت أمراض المهنة إلى إصابات العمل سنة 1955 بالقانون رقم 117 ، و انتهت التعديلات المختلفة إلى القانون الحالي رقم 79 لسنة 1975 و تعديلاته .*
* وفى سنة 1959 صدر قانون العمل رقم 91 ، الذي اختص الباب الخامس منه برعاية صحة العاملين وتنظيم إجراءات الصحة و السلامة المهنية . و قد تم تعديله فيما بعد بالقانون رقم 137 لسنة 1981، و الذي حل محله فيما بعد قانون العمل رقم 12 لسنة 2003 ، و الذي بدأ العمل به في 7 يوليو سنة 2003 . *

* و في إطار اهتمام المنظمات الدولية بصحة العاملين و سلامتهم ، و لتحقيق أهداف الصحة و السلامة المهنية فقد أصدرت منظمة العمل الدولية التوصية رقم 112 لسنة 1959، و التى تهدف **–** ليس فقط إلى وقاية العاملين من مخاطر المهنة - و لكن للارتقاء بالمستوى الصحي لهم ، الأمر الذي ينعكس على الكفاءة الإنتاجية.*

* و يشمل برنامج الصحة و السلامة المهنية على الأنشطة الآتية :*

*1 . الفحص الطبي الابتدائي : و يجرى عند دخول الخدمة ، و يهدف إلى تقييم الحالة الصحية للمتقدم و تسجيلها عند بدء العمل ، و تقييم قدراته البدنية و النفسية حتى يمكن وضع العامل المناسب في العمل المناسب . كما يساعد الفحص على اكتشاف الأمراض التى لم تكن معروفة للمتقدم ، حتى يمكن تقديم العلاج اللازم .*
*و كذلك يساعد الفحص على تجنب توظيف المتقدم في وظيفة قد يكون فيها مصدرا للخطورة لزملائه ( إذا كان مريضا بمرض معد ، على سبيل المثال ) أو لنفسه ( كأن يكون مريضا بأمراض القلب أو الصرع **…**.).*

*2. إجراء مسح و تقييم لبيئة العمل للتعرف على المخاطر الموجودة أو المحتمل وجودها . و تلك مسئولية طبيب الصحة المهنية و أخصائي صحة بيئة العمل **Industrial hygiene specialist** وأخصائي السلامة المهنية ، و الذين يقدمون التوصيات بشأن الحاجة إلى وسائل هندسية أو غير ذلك للتحكم في المخاطر ووقاية العاملين ، و كذلك وضع برنامج للسلامة و الصحة المهنية و الأمن الصناعي .*
* و في الواقع ، فإن الجهود التى تبذل للتحكم في بيئة العمل يجب أن تبدأ منذ اللحظة الأولى للتخطيط لإنشاء مكان العمل ، فإن اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بالتحكم في بيئة العمل يكون أسهل و أقل تكلفة في هذه المرحلة مما لو تأخر إلى مرحلة تالية .*

*3. الفحص الطبي الدوري : و الهدف من الفحص الطبي الدوري هو الاكتشاف المبكر للأمراض المهنية في مرحلة يمكن شفاؤها أو التقليل من أضرارها . *
*و يختلف نوع الفحص و دوريته حسب نوع التعرض و درجة خطورته . و تتراوح دورية الفحص من بضعة أسابيع **–** أو أقل **–** إلى سنة أو سنتين . *
*و يشمل الكشف الطبي الدوري فحصا إكلينيكيا مع بعض الفحوص و التحاليل الطبية التى تعتمد على طبيعة التعرض . و يركز الفحص على الأعضاء و الأجهزة من الجسم التى تتأثر بالتعرض الذي يواجهه العامل ( مثل فحص الصدر بالأشعة للمعرضين للأتربة ، قياس حدة السمع للمعرضين للضوضاء ، قياس مستوى تركيز الرصاص في الدم للمعرضين لأبخرة الرصاص **…**. ) .*
*و لما كانت الفحوص الطبية الدورية تشمل أعدادا غفيرة من العاملين فإنه **–** عادة **–** يكتفي بفحوص الفرز ** Screening tests** لاكتشاف المصابين أو من يشك في إصابتهم بالمرض ، على أن تفحص الحالات المكتشفة بعد ذلك فحصا شاملا . و فحوص الفرز فحوص بسيطة ، سريعة ، غير مكلفة ، لا تستغرق من الوقت قدر ما تستغرقه الفحوص الطبية الشاملة ، و هي على قدر كاف من الدقة و الحساسية للغرض الذي تستعمل من أجله .*
*و اكتشاف إصابة بعض العاملين بأمراض مهنية يعنى أن وسائل الوقاية غير كافية .*

*4.فحوص طبية أخرى تجرى في مناسبات مختلفة ، مثل :*
*· **الفحص الطبي للعائدين بعد إجازة مرضية طويلة للتأكد من تمام الشفاء ، و لكي يعاد تقييم حالة العامل للتأكد من أنها لا تزال مناسبة للقيام بنفس العمل الذي كان يؤديه قبل مرضه ، و إلا **–** إذا كان يعانى من عجز جزئي عن العمل - أصبح لزاما تأهيله لعمل مناسب .*
*· **الفحص الطبي عند الترقية أو الانتقال إلى عمل آخر للتأكد من أن قدرات العامل تتناسب مع متطلبات عمله الجديد.*
*· **الفحص الطبي عند بلوغ سن المعاش .*
*· **الفحص الطبي الدوري لأفراد الإدارة العليا ، حيث أن هؤلاء يكونون قد بلغوا السن التى تكثر فيها معدلات الإصابة ببعض الأمراض مثل أمراض الجهاز الدوري و القلب و البول السكري و الأورام . و كذلك فإنهم يتعرضون لضغوط العمل بدرجة أكبر من غيرهم ، كما أن انقطاعهم عن العمل بسبب المرض يسبب ارتباكا أكثر مما يحدث إذا تغيب من هم في مرتبة إدارية أقل .*
*· **الفحص الطبي الدوري لمن تعدوا سنا معينة ( 45 سنة مثلا ) حيث ترتفع معدلات الإصابة ببعض الأمراض .*

*5. علاج الحالات الطارئة و الإسعافات الأولية :*
*بالإضافة إلى معدات الإسعافات الأولية التقليدية ، و التى يجب أن تتوفر في كل مواقع *
*العمل ، فإن هناك معدات و مضادات خاصة بأنواع معينة من التعرضات تعتمد على نوع التعرض . *
*و يجب في جميع الحالات تدريب و إعادة تدريب المسئولين عن الإسعافات الأولية ، و التأكد من أن المعدات و الأدوية المطلوبة ما زالت كافية و صالحة للاستعمال.*

*6.إنه و إن كانت الأنشطة الوقائية تشكل جزءا هاما من برامج الصحة و السلامة المهنية ، إلا أنه يجب توفير الرعاية الطبية للعاملين ، بما في ذلك خدمات العيادة الخارجية ، *
*و خدمات الأخصائيين و المستشفيات ، و كذلك خدمات الصحة النفسية و الأسنان ، وتوفير إمكانات الفحوص الطبية ، و الفحص بالأشعة ، و توفير الدواء اللازم .*

*7. سلامة الغذاء في مكان العمل : و التأكد من استيفاء الشروط الصحية في أماكن إعداد و حفظ و تناول الطعام ، و الإشراف الصحي على العاملين في إعداد و تقديم الطعام.*
*و من واجبات طبيب الصحة المهنية أن يقدم النصح إلى إدارة المؤسسة فيما يختص بنوعية الطعام الذي يقدم للعاملين ، و الحاجة إلى تقديم تغذية إضافية لبعض العاملين في مهن خاصة تزداد فيها حاجة الجسم إلي السعرات الحرارية أو البروتينات أو الأملاح المعدنية ، أو الماء و ملح الطعام ( عند العمل في الجو الحار ) أو بعض الفيتامينات .*

*8. تشخيص و علاج الأمراض المهنية و إصابات العمل ، و التأهيل ، و تقدير نسب العجز المتخلف عن تلك الحالات بغرض تعويضها. و في الحالات التى يتخلف فيها عجز جزئي يقوم طبيب الصحة المهنية بإعادة تقييم الحالة الصحية ، و قدرات المصاب ، و التوصية بتكليفه بعمل مناسب إذا لزم الأمر .*

*9. في مكان العمل ،يجب توفير القدر الكافي من المياه الصالحة للشرب والاغتسال ، و توفير دورات المياه بالعدد المناسب، و توفير أماكن صحية لحفظ و تناول الطعام . كما يجب الاهتمام بالتخلص من المخلفات بالطرق السليمة ، بما في ذلك المخلفات الصناعية . كما يجب أيضا الاهتمام بمكافحة الحشرات و القوارض .*

*10. مكافحة و التحكم في الأمراض المعدية و المتوطنة ، بما في ذلك توفير التطعيمات اللازمة .*

*11. التثقيف الصحي : *
*يجب أن يشترك جميع أفراد فريق الصحة و السلامة المهنية في التثقيف الصحي للعاملين على كافة المستويات ، بما في ذلك الإدارة العليا ، إذ يجب أن يكون العاملون على دراية تامة بمخاطر مهنهم ، و بالطرق المأمونة لأداء العمل، و أن يشاركوا مشاركة إيجابية في برنامج منع الحوادث ، و أن يشاركوا كذلك في مراقبة حسن أداء أجهزة التحكم و الوقاية من مخاطر العمل ، بما في ذلك أجهزة الوقاية الشخصية ، و أن يلتزموا باستعمالها حيث يجب ذلك ، وأن يتأكدوا من صيانتها بما يؤدى إلى كفاءة أدائها . *
* كما يجب أن يكون العاملون على دراية بالأعراض المبكرة للأمراض المهنية ، و بطرق الإسعافات الأولية في حالة حدوث إصابات ، وكذلك بمبادئ النظافة الشخصية .*
* و تستعمل في التثقيف الصحي اللقاءات الشخصية ، و الملصقات ، و الأفلام*
*و الشرائح ، و المحاضرات و الندوات و برامج التدريب ، و غير ذلك .*

*12. يجب أن ينشأ لكل من العاملين ملف طبي خاص ، تدون فيه البيانات الشخصية ، ونوع العمل و طبيعة التعرض المهني إن وجد ، و نتيجة الفحص الطبي الابتدائي ، و نتائج الفحص الطبي الدوري، و بيانات كاملة عن مرات التردد على عيادة المنشأة ، و الزيارات للأخصائيين ، و دخول المستشفى و نتائج الفحوص الطبية ، و الإجراءات الطبية ، و الإجازات المرضية و حوادث وإصابات العمل و الأمراض المهنية . *
* و يجب أن تعامل الملفات الطبية الخاصة بالعاملين بسرية تامة .*
* و تعد تقارير مجمعة على فترات ، عن الحالة الصحية في المنشأة واتجاهاتها ، في المنشأة ككل ، و في الأقسام المختلفة ، وفى الأوقات المختلفة من العام، و علاقة ذلك بأي تغيير في العمليات الصناعية و المواد الأولية المستعملة.*
* كما يجب أن يكون هناك سجل يومي لنشاط الخدمات الطبية يوضح أعداد العاملين المترددين ، و الأقسام التى يعملون بها ، و مشكلاتهم الصحية ، و ما اتخذ من إجراءات للتعامل معها.*
* كما يجب أن ينشأ سجل للقياسات التى تجرى لتقييم بيئة العمل بصفة دورية ، وكذلك سجل للحوادث و الإصابات .*
* كذلك تنشأ سجلات للفحص الطبي الابتدائي و الدوري.*

*ثانيا : فريق الصحة المهنية *

* مما سبق ذكره عن برامج الصحة و السلامة المهنية ، يتضح أن العمل في هذا المجال لا يمكن أن يكون عمل فرد واحد ، بل يحتاج إلى فريق متكامل من المتخصصين . و يتكون هذا الفريق من المتخصصين في الفروع الآتية :*

*1. **طبيب الصحة المهنية** : و يقوم بالفحوص الطبية ، وأعمال صحة البيئة ، *
*و الطب الوقائي ، والإشراف على سلامة الغذاء وعلى العاملين في إعداد و تقديم الطعام . و يقوم بأعمال الفحص الطبي الابتدائي و الدوري ، و علاج الأمراض المهنية وإصابات العمل، و التأهيل ، و تقدير نسب العجز ، و علاج الأمراض غير المهنية ، و الإسعافات الأولية. كما يشارك في التثقيف الصحي و في استكمال و حفظ السجلات الطبية و البيئية . *

*2. **الممرضة و دورها فى الصحة و السلامة المهنية** : تساعد الممرضة الطبيب فى*
*أعمال الفحص الطبى و حفظ السجلات الطبية ، و تقوم بأعمال التمريض التقليدية ، بالإضافة إلى أنها من العناصر الهامة فى القيام بالتثقيف الصحى ، حيث أنها تكون على صلة وثيقة بالعاملين ، إذ أنها تمضى فى مكان العمل وقتا أطول من الطبيب ، و يمكنها أن توثق علاقتها بالعاملين بطريقة فعالة.*

*3. **أخصائى صحة بيئة العمل **Occupational Hygiene Specialist** : و يقوم*
* أساسا بالتفتيش على بيئة العمل للتعرف على المخاطر الحقيقية أو المحتملة، و يقوم فى سبيل ذلك باستخدام التقنيات المختلفة فى تقييم بيئة العمل ، و مقارنة نتائج القياسات بالمعايير المعايير المسموح بها ، و اتخاذ القرار بشأن الحاجة إلى وسائل التحكم فى المخاطر المهنية .*

*4. **أخصائى السلامة المهنية **Occupational Safety Specialist** : و يقوم*
* بالتفتيش على بيئة العمل فيما يتعلق بالسلامة المهنية و لاسيما من ناحية السلامة الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و الفيزيائية الأخرى و الكيميائية . و يقوم بإعداد و تنفيذ برنامج لمنع الحوادث، كما يقوم بإجراء التحقيق عند وقوع الحوادث و تحليلها لمعرفة الأسباب. و يشارك كذلك مشاركة فعالة فى التثقيف الصحى و فى أعمال لجنة السلامة و الصحة المهنية فى المشأة.*

*5. **أخصائى الفيزياء المهنية* *Occupational Physicist ** : فى أحوال خاصة، حيث*
* توجد فى مكان العمل مصادر للتعرض للمخاطر الفيزيائية مثل المصادر المشعة ، فإن الموقف فى هذه الأحوال يحتاج إلى مهارات خاصة لقياس الإشعاعات و التحكم فى مصادرها .*

*6. **أخصائى هندسة التحكم فى مخاطر بيئة العمل **Environmental Control** Engineer** : يحتاج التحكم فى المخاطر المهنية إلى مهارات هندسية لتصميم*
* معدات التحكم و انظمة التهوية و الاحتواء **Enclosure ** و غير ذلك فى مكان *
*العمل . و هى مهارات تحتاج إلى تخصص هندسى دقيق.*

*7. **تخصصات أخرى** مثل علم النفس، و الهندسة البشرية، و علم السموم، و التغذية. و علم وظائف الأعضاء، و الإحصاء و طب المجتمع ، و ذلك حسب طبيعة العمل و أعداد العمال و أنواع التعرض و المشكلات الناجمة عن العمليات الصناعية و البيئة النفسية فى مكان العمل، و القدر الذى تسمح به المؤسسة من البحث و التقصى.*

*8. *كل هذا بالإضافة إلى_ الأطباء الأخصائيين فى فروع الطب المختلفة_، و الذين يحول إليهم المرضى من عيادة الممارس العام.
​


----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

thank............................................................................s


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات
أخي الكريم


----------

